# ATTENTION TOM



## remitort071312 (Oct 5, 2012)

First off happy Halloween everyone. 2nd, Tom not sure you will remember about me asking about soaking Remi in pumpkin. Well here is a little "inside" joke for you Tom and anyone else who read that thread.


----------



## SamB (Oct 5, 2012)

LOL Awesome!! Should be on the calendar for Oct 2013


----------



## remitort071312 (Oct 5, 2012)

SamB said:


> LOL Awesome!! Should be on the calendar for Oct 2013



Isn't it to late to submit photos?


----------



## MichiLove (Oct 5, 2012)

haha! Aww. that's cute!


----------



## SamB (Oct 5, 2012)

remitort071312 said:


> Isn't it to late to submit photos?




Unfortunately yes it is too late, but would be a good contestant for the month of Halloween


----------



## remitort071312 (Oct 5, 2012)

SamB said:


> Unfortunately yes it is too late, but would be a good contestant for the month of Halloween



It would of, I would a jazzed it up some more 




MichiLove said:


> haha! Aww. that's cute!



Thanks


----------



## Laurie (Oct 5, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 5, 2012)

That's just cute..


----------



## DeanS (Oct 5, 2012)

remitort071312 said:


> SamB said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Awesome!! Should be on the calendar for Oct 2013
> ...



You BETTER submit this one next year! PRICELESS!


----------



## mctlong (Oct 5, 2012)

Awww...too cute - 
Now he'll have to eat his way out.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 5, 2012)

ROTFL! Too cute!


----------



## remitort071312 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone 




mctlong said:


> Awww...too cute -
> Now he'll have to eat his way out.



She wanted nothing to do with that pumpkin haha


----------



## Tom (Oct 5, 2012)

This is hilarious. The look on her face is priceless. She looks like she's saying, "What are you people doing? Get me out of this stupid pumpkin..."


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 5, 2012)

Hahaha awesome!!


----------



## remitort071312 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tom said:


> This is hilarious. The look on her face is priceless. She looks like she's saying, "What are you people doing? Get me out of this stupid pumpkin..."



Well u told me to soak her in a pumpkin!!! Haha, I didnt really soak her in it but I thought I was a good joke


----------



## Tom (Oct 5, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Oct 25, 2012)

I read that thread and post, it was funny then and it is even funnier now! That is so funny! I will have to do something similar with mine because I love yours so much! Great picture. If you enter it next year, you have my vote!


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 26, 2012)

Soo cute


----------



## wellington (Oct 26, 2012)

I missed the original thread. But this one is still great. She's not thrilled though with you antics But we are enjoying them.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 26, 2012)

LMAO! That's too funny! I love it!


----------



## pam (Oct 27, 2012)

Great picture


----------



## kathyth (Oct 27, 2012)

What a great pocture!


----------

